# SX OS returns after TX arrests with beta version 3.1.0, supports OFW 11.0.0



## MiiJack (Dec 5, 2020)

Can N nuke SX? or can't they be touched?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 5, 2020)

Shocked they are still going. Happy for the SXOS users. I remember how much it sucked when Gateway just fell off the face of the earth.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2020)

Wait... How?


----------



## tpax (Dec 5, 2020)

I love them <3

TX are the heroes on white horses the scene desperately needs, but not even remotely deserves.


----------



## GCS (Dec 5, 2020)

Btw they opened an official Discord too, you can find the link from their site.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wait... How?


Arresting the sales team, I guess, wasn't enough to stop the R&D team

They put so much money into this, they can't stop now


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 5, 2020)

So those who were arrested were the marketing persons, and the skilled researchers/those who keep it updated are still alive?


----------



## GCS (Dec 5, 2020)

@Chary Here are the Change Notes, if you want you can add them too 
* Added support for firmware 11.0
* Added support for Flycast fast ram
* Added support for chainloading with Mariko BEK
* Small improvement in USB XCI loading


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 5, 2020)

Yep and I  confirm everything works from XCI loading, tinfoil and all.


----------



## lukands (Dec 5, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> So those who were arrested were the marketing persons, and the skilled researchers/those who keep it updated are still alive?


Something along those lines would be my guess also. I`m sure its a big team, not just a few players?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone with mariko or switch lite got this working?


----------



## Valery0p (Dec 5, 2020)

I wonder who between those that will comment here will be their new PR face @[email protected]
I still believe they won't change their previous practices...


----------



## GCS (Dec 5, 2020)

lukands said:


> Something along those lines would be my guess also. I`m sure its a big team, not just a few players?



I am quoting from the Discord Server FAQ created by the TX Support Team:

"Q: Is TX/SX ded?
A: Depends on who you ask. Although the future is uncertain, the support staff will almost certainly always be around to help you with your issues. We're all fairly confident that the *development team* has not abandoned the product."


----------



## vvaitforme (Dec 5, 2020)

Nintendo comp and Atmosphère users be like


----------



## nero99 (Dec 5, 2020)

When will people realize that tx is not a small group? And when will you all realize that they won’t die anytime soon?


----------



## izy (Dec 5, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Anyone with mariko or switch lite got this working?


yes


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 5, 2020)

nero99 said:


> When will people realize that tx is not a small group? And when will you all realize that they won’t die anytime soon?


Realistically they know. They just want them to die out in anyway possible. The arrested 2 had nothing to do with the sxos updates.


----------



## LeyendaV (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like the part of the team that steals the Atmos code wasn't arrested


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2020)

Why is this a surprise? Let alone a "return"? They didn't leave..


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 5, 2020)

@Chary how does it feel to replace @garyopa in posting SX OS updates news


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Dec 5, 2020)

Neat, tbh I wasn't convinced we'd see another update. After talking to my friends in TX none of them are able to communicate with the guys running the site (probably in China). The SX Save Manager dev has been wanting to release the 1.2 update for months now and the one reason we have it is because of the leaks. Since the rocket chat server is down, if anyone wants support I'd recommend the TX forums, or the unofficial discord ran by the TX forum moderators since the forum isn't accepting new signups.


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 5, 2020)

WiiEJECT said:


> Looks like the part of the team that steals the Atmos code wasn't arrested


They didn't steal XCI loading tho


----------



## Chary (Dec 5, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> @Chary how does it feel to replace @garyopa in posting SX OS updates news


Finally...I am the quickest draw once more. All is right with the world. 

(Feel bad for Gary though, he seemed to enjoy posting them)


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> Finally...I am the quickest draw once more. All is right with the world.
> 
> (Feel bad for Gary though, he seemed to enjoy posting them)


Haha good for ya  and yeah I feel the same


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 5, 2020)

Lol I’ve always said this would happen... happy to see TX haters whining now...and even more happier for SX users!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sxombie


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 5, 2020)

Valery0p said:


> I wonder who between those that will comment here will be their new PR face @[email protected]
> I still believe they won't change their previous practices...


None


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Dec 5, 2020)

Will be interesting to see Hexkyz reverse engineer this. The people with SX Elite on rocket chat (basically just an SXOS beta testing group) will remember the main SXOS dev said that the next update will contain the ability to dump bis keys on Mariko, a feature which isn't present in this update. Maybe the code is still in there but not enabled.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 5, 2020)

TXOS NEVER DIES

KEEP THE FAITH!


----------



## djpannda (Dec 5, 2020)

I stand corrected and delighted


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 5, 2020)

My newer model switch & lite need hax, they're literally sat doing nothing not even connected to WiFi and lite is in the box because there's no reason for it to be out of the box without CFW


----------



## peteruk (Dec 5, 2020)

hail hydra


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 5, 2020)

I thought to support nintendo by purchasing their games legally, but it turns out, nintendo don't provide customer supports or warranty outside the countries where they have a legal rep. (unlike sony) so I don't care anymore.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 5, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> I thought to support nintendo by purchasing their games legally,


You should support devs by buying games...


----------



## mrdude (Dec 5, 2020)

Update works fine for me, updated emunand firmware to 11.0 and no longer getting crashes if a gamecard is installed in the switch during CFW launching. Good update as usual from SXOS. Also Atmos seems to be working OK with patches on FW 11.0, still I didn't test launching lots of stuff yet....so maybe there are some issues that need fixing.


----------



## gigigadda (Dec 5, 2020)

and good thing they gave them for dead. Stronger than before


----------



## masagrator (Dec 5, 2020)

mrdude said:


> Update works fine for me, updated emunand firmware to 11.0 and no longer getting crashes if a gamecard is installed in the switch during CFW launching. Good update as usual from SXOS. Also Atmos seems to be working OK with patches on FW 11.0, still I didn't test launching lots of stuff yet....so maybe there are some issues that need fixing.


Don't use 0.16.x on Mariko. It's not ready and it may have some breaking stuff. Don't use it on anything except emummc for now.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wait... How?


The only arrested the marketing. The devs are all in China and would require a lot more effort to arrest.


----------



## Frexxos (Dec 5, 2020)

"This one sparks joy!" Thanks for the news. As a day one SX User I am very happy about an update.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 5, 2020)

mrdude said:


> Update works fine for me, updated emunand firmware to 11.0 and no longer getting crashes if a gamecard is installed in the switch during CFW launching. Good update as usual from SXOS. Also Atmos seems to be working OK with patches on FW 11.0, still I didn't test launching lots of stuff yet....so maybe there are some issues that need fixing.



HDD loading xci still working? What about tinfoil/sxos installer?


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 5, 2020)

<3 Gary


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 5, 2020)

masagrator said:


> You should support devs by buying games...


I usually buy them when they are available on steam.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Dec 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> Finally...I am the quickest draw once more. All is right with the world.
> 
> (Feel bad for Gary though, he seemed to enjoy posting them)


I don't feel bad for him at all, he did it to himself. Simple lesson to be learned, don't let greed blind you...

It's also nice to see news like this come from an unbiased source. Ya know the way news should be, every time I saw one of his posts it felt like I was reading something at fucking Gamespot.

Articles from Chary (and the rest of the staff here) are a big part of why I come here each day.


----------



## pattyjo33 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hey !
Can you help me ? I have downloaded update. What should I do next ? I'm noot good for this kind of thing, I don't want to make a mistake. Thanks !


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 5, 2020)

This is a very good Christmas indeed. hohoho


----------



## shanefromoz (Dec 5, 2020)

So happy for Team SXOS.
All the people that said it would not happy LOL.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 5, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The only arrested the marketing. The devs are all in China and would require a lot more effort to arrest.


haha depends on when Tencent is fed up.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2020)

pattyjo33 said:


> Hey !
> Can you help me ? I have downloaded update. What should I do next ? I'm noot good for this kind of thing, I don't want to make a mistake. Thanks !


If you downloaded the update from within SXOS, just reboot your system. If you downloaded the update from the site or another source? Just place the boot.dat on the root of your MicroSD card.


----------



## BillyBrush (Dec 5, 2020)

Alexa just randomly played Tina Turner in my lounge, and is now playing Carly Simon...can someone advise?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 5, 2020)

so he is updating this from jail?!


----------



## pattyjo33 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you ! It works fine !


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh wow.
I don't use SX products, I've always used Atmosphere, but gotta say it's such a delight to see Xecuter still alive and kicking Nintendo in the nuts after what happened.

Bravo, TX, bravo! 
Best of wishes and godspeed.

Besides, anything that gets Nintendo fucked it's always a wonder to see


----------



## PatrickD85 (Dec 5, 2020)

Well not that surprising really. When sales / marketing get hit that does not mean development / tech simply vanish.


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 5, 2020)

Take that SX OS haters.


----------



## m_babble (Dec 5, 2020)

What a relief.


----------



## IZUNYA (Dec 5, 2020)

vvaitforme said:


> Nintendo comp and Atmosphère users be like



As a atmosphere user, idc about drama and shit , i'm glad SXOS users can still have update regardless of some tx team members being locked up.

Have fun


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow but they are crazy. They will be very risk of getting arrest and punishment. I will not support them anymore. Atmosphere is fine! And its free!


----------



## zebrone (Dec 5, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> So happy for Team SXOS.
> All the people that said it would not happy LOL.



Fu...k to all the Xecuters haters...
Im happy!
Merry Xmas and Happy new year!!


----------



## IDCabouturFeelings (Dec 5, 2020)

Can't this sad excuse of a cfw finally end? 
I mean it's not like they're even trying to hide the copy/pasting anymore. 
It's literally just the first pre release of ams. Even with same bugs. 

How much of a brain-dead sheep you'll have to be to still follow this bs? It's worth nothing and anyone which still buys TODAY is just an idiot. 
Mind it could've had some reason to exist, that's gone by now with AMS support of Mariko.

Yeah, I'm honest: I hate SX OS. Brick codes messed with to many of consoles I maintained along the way.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 5, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Wow but they are crazy. They will be very risk of getting arrest and punishment. I will not support them anymore. Atmosphere is fine! And its free!



SXOS is also free if you don't use it to pirate switch games.


----------



## Teletron1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Well at least usb loading is still alive , just wished team Atmos would allow usb support for dock users to install nsp games to 

Maybe big n could hit the enable button


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The only arrested the marketing. The devs are all in China and would require a lot more effort to arrest.




welll that is only if they leave china, and go somewhere were they can be arrested and extradited , when has china respected IP laws?


----------



## alepman90 (Dec 5, 2020)

I said it before, arresting NA salesman means **** to the main team in China


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2020)

I wonder if booting is faster again ? The last update was quite slow, a lot of people said


----------



## matias3ds (Dec 5, 2020)

Great news !!!


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 5, 2020)

IDCabouturFeelings said:


> Can't this sad excuse of a cfw finally end?
> I mean it's not like they're even trying to hide the copy/pasting anymore.
> It's literally just the first pre release of ams. Even with same bugs.
> 
> ...



It rox, don't whine about what is free.


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 5, 2020)

nero99 said:


> When will people realize that tx is not a small group? And when will you all realize that they won’t die anytime soon?


Come on hours ago you were still considering moving to Atmosphere like any of u SX users lol


----------



## DarkCrudus (Dec 5, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> SXOS is also free if you don't use it to pirate switch games.


A lot of people regularly "forget" this fact when it comes to complaining about sxos


----------



## Reploid (Dec 5, 2020)

tx. Nothing, but the best


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good luck trying to find a Site to Order a SX Item. Either Sold Out, or the Site is down


----------



## rsx (Dec 5, 2020)

They really should read up on what happened with Operation Tangled Web, 15 years ago. Being that they were behind most of it. Didn't do a whole lot in the end because only a dozen people were charged, four years later. If I had to take an educated guess, the people involved are no longer employees.


----------



## shanefromoz (Dec 5, 2020)

IDCabouturFeelings said:


> Can't this sad excuse of a cfw finally end?
> I mean it's not like they're even trying to hide the copy/pasting anymore.
> It's literally just the first pre release of ams. Even with same bugs.
> 
> ...


Team SXOS are the best. Im using the latest and have no bugs.


----------



## jajamundo (Dec 5, 2020)

Si I can laugh now of all the guys that was saying that this is not going to happen


----------



## ombus (Dec 5, 2020)

And that was all folks ! see you on the next episode of " sxos is over ! " . Next week we have the interesting episode of  " Atmosphere needs sx core/lite to mod yet doesnt gives credit " !! The nerve of them ! OOO. Season finale ! dont miss it !

pd: Sarcasm


----------



## DbGt (Dec 5, 2020)

tx gods did it again, never doubted


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 5, 2020)

Hmm, could be a different set of programmers (as suggested as hexkyz).
https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1335275736215646209?s=19

Either way seeing this pop up kinda shocked me lol


----------



## gene0915 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hopefully this TX update will shut a lot of people up with all their, "lulz, no more updates for SXOS!!!! Gary is in prison, lulz, Atmosphere FTW!!!!!!1111111111111 LULZ LULZ LULZ"

Man, I can't STAND people like that.

Glad to see TX is trucking right along!


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 5, 2020)

Not surprised, told you it's like trying to delete piracy or corruption from the world that is SIMPLY IMPOSSIBLE, just meaningless efforts.


----------



## raaamesh (Dec 5, 2020)

got the update via their telegram account, have not updated yet, i was one step away looking for atmosphere guide but no need to get my head around sig patches or whatever files i would need yet, probaly not that hard but sx is one file and good to go. ty sx and gbatemp for the news


----------



## toxic9 (Dec 5, 2020)

I have a neutral opinion. the ams vs sxos war should be over. ams is even more fragile, because its team is too small. if its team collapses, ams users must be glad there is an alternative.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Dec 5, 2020)

SX CHAD checking in

I knew TX wouldn't let us down.

Happy to see all the Atmosphere stans seethe.


----------



## Viri (Dec 5, 2020)

Even though I don't use TX, because I can use a free hack, I'm still happy to see TX is still alive. I do like to see options. I'd rather pay for a hack, than see it get held hostage, which you know would have happened, if it wasn't leaked.

Without options, you get the PS4 scene.


----------



## toxic9 (Dec 5, 2020)

sxos have features ams don't have. they have their merit.


----------



## Cylent1 (Dec 5, 2020)

zebrone said:


> Fu...k to all the Xecuters haters...
> Im happy!
> Merry Xmas and Happy new year!!


You took the words right from my mouth!


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 5, 2020)

how about you stop trying to make money off piracy and just give the os for free. Selling it is how tx got rapped in the first place. Dont be stupid like noobs trying to snipe with a shotgun from a tower.....


----------



## donaldgx (Dec 5, 2020)

it was not a matter of if but when


----------



## hakkinen (Dec 5, 2020)

Just wait Atmosphere 0.17 so we can create super xci ourself to play with Sx os. Sx os never dies ^^


----------



## 0x3000027E (Dec 5, 2020)

Spacecraft NX is here
https://github.com/Spacecraft-NX/firmware
TX was a step ahead with this last update, however


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 5, 2020)

WiiEJECT said:


> Looks like the part of the team that steals the Atmos code wasn't arrested


Atmos is open source, so it's not stealing. They just implemented their Atmos code and added a feature to load/install XCI's on a whim, and include it with their hardware (and sell their software which includes that code). The price is fair btw. Remember that Sony copies open source code PCSX Reloaded into their Playstation Classic as well, and sells it. It's not like they're not profiting off the open source community.


----------



## Quarions (Dec 5, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> Atmos is open source, so it's not stealing. They just implemented their Atmos code and added a feature to load/install XCI's on a whim, and include it with their hardware (and sell their software which includes that code). The price is fair btw. Remember that Sony copies open source code PCSX Reloaded into their Playstation Classic as well, and sells it. It's not like they're not profiting off the open source community.


you are talking to brain dead people


----------



## 8BitWonder (Dec 5, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> Atmos is open source, so it's not stealing. They just implemented their Atmos code and added a feature to load/install XCI's on a whim, and include it with their hardware (and sell their software which includes that code). The price is fair btw. Remember that Sony copies open source code PCSX Reloaded into their Playstation Classic as well, and sells it. It's not like they're not profiting off the open source community.


The difference is that Sony respects PCSX Rearmed's GPLv2 license here and makes the source code for their fork available.

Gateway has not respected Atmosphere's GPLv2 license by not including it or disclosing their fork/changes.


----------



## AirbusX (Dec 5, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA So sweet. Up yours SXOS haters!


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh damn! I’m glad I bought my chips to the thread because the amount of SALT is incredible.

Very happy this has come out. I personally switched to atmosphere when the guys got arrested but knowing I have the option to switch back and continue hdd loading all new games at any time is just great.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 5, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> The difference is that Sony respects PCSX Rearmed's GPLv2 license here and makes the source code for their custom fork available.
> 
> Gateway has not respected Atmosphere's license by not including it or disclosing their fork/changes.


So what? People need to quit being babies and stop whining over Atmos not getting credz. Everyone knows Atmos code is in there, it's a given. They're releasing a piracy enabling tool ffs, what difference does it make anyway? What difference does it make if they don't fulfill a legal formality when creating something notoriously illegal anyway?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Dec 5, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> ...


Your argument was that because Sony uses FOSS code it's fine that Gateway does.

It's fine that Sony does in the context of the PS-Classic because they respect the license.
Gateway doesn't with SX OS.

Don't get your panties in a twist because someone corrected you.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 5, 2020)

toxic9 said:


> sxos have features ams don't have. they have their merit.


Well yes and no. They got some features. Sadly a lot of the code since release is stolen from the Atmosphere releases. So it ain't really a proper cfw rather a franken-firmware.



cashboxz01 said:


> Atmos is open source, so it's not stealing


That's not how the GPL license work....



AirbusX said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA So sweet. Up yours SXOS haters!


Imagine being such a fan of a piracy group that you have to pick a camp... also please stop with the flamebait. This thread is already a dumpster fire.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 5, 2020)

linuxares said:


> That's not how the GPL license work....


No one gives a crap about the GPL when they're selling/buying something that purposefully *enables* piracy or when they pirate. I'd go as far as to argue that Atmos could be implicated if TX goes to court, for enabling piracy. 
Please look up: Nintendo wins Canadian copyright case against the sale of piracy-enabling flashcarts

If anything, TX did Atmos a favor by not including them with something which was *designed to enable piracy*.

inb4 But mah atmosphewe didn't get teh cwedz it desewves..I will not stop cwying.

inb4 lock em up for not including GPL..not the piracy enabling firmware

I hope these people know how stupid they sound


----------



## linuxares (Dec 5, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> No one gives a crap about the GPL when they're buying something that enables piracy or when they pirate.
> 
> inb4 But mah atmosphewe didn't get teh cwedz it desewves..I will not stop cwying.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. It's a valid argument why people do dislike these people. Since they don't want the Open Source alternative either call quits or go closed source.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 5, 2020)

flycast support is huge! i had a dual set up but now i don't have to leave SX for anything


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 5, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> No one gives a crap about the GPL when they're selling/buying something that purposefully *enables* piracy or when they pirate. I'd go as far as to argue that Atmos could be implicated if TX goes to court, for enabling piracy.
> Please look up: Nintendo wins Canadian copyright case against the sale of piracy-enabling flashcarts
> 
> If anything, TX did Atmos a favor by not including them with something which was *designed to enable piracy*.
> ...



whoops sorry if i may sound rude but the only one who sounds stupid right now is you.

thing is the court/law cant do shit in case of ams because it DOESNT enable piracy OUT OF THE BOX
and second AMS is not a modchip which enables piracy...so,,,

and if AMS would be illegal/red list then Nintendo would had done same to em


----------



## mitcha (Dec 5, 2020)

the sad thing is ,there are so many ppl here who are old fan gamers like me , so why insults ?

i'm not an sx user and perhaps never will , but let them use it as they like.
we all know the stealing/not stealing thing.

move on and just comment with no insults please.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 5, 2020)

AMS may be open source (free). ofc its shit if a company uses opensource (free) code and develops something which is for piracy (and they make profit of it)...then it looks different


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 5, 2020)

Thats a good thing like I told people in the past don't be too quick to jump ship. 

SXOS is still active.


----------



## ultimatepump (Dec 5, 2020)

Just upgraded to 11.0 and sxos also.  Everything is fine.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> AMS may be open source (free). ofc its shit if a company uses opensource (free) code and develops something which is for piracy (and they make profit of it)...then it looks different


Sony released the Playstation Classic by using a free open source emulator lol. TX released their XCI loading software bundled with AMS. You mad?


----------



## DinohScene -- PSA (Dec 5, 2020)

Keep it civil people.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 5, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> Sony released the Playstation Classic by using a free open source emulator lol. TX released their XCI loading software bundled with AMS. You mad?



salty eh? me and mad LMAO.....haha you know that their XCI loader use NINTENDO CODE....lol..or what do ya think why no homebrew dev made an XCI loader?...not because they cant ..because it uses Nintendos code which is illegal

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Keep it civil people.


sorry you are right


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> Your argument was that because Sony uses FOSS code it's fine that Gateway does.
> 
> It's fine that Sony does in the context of the PS-Classic because they respect the license.
> Gateway doesn't with SX OS.
> ...




Well sony does own the PlayStation to begin with


And tbh look at all the people who sell modding and piracy services on ebay, Im certain they're using open source code, and also pre installing roms, and profit from it.....

Or people who sell pre modded units...... Charge 275-400 usd for a n3dsxl with cfw and roms installed for you....and the 3ds is discontinued officially


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> salty eh? me and mad LMAO.....haha you know that their XCI loader use NINTENDO CODE....lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You seem quite mad that Atmosphere didn't get the credit it deserved. You implied that if TX customers were rightfully given the information that Atmosphere's code was used in their OS, they'd flock towards that path...and is the ultimate sin is the lack of GPL license in this situation. Evidently, you still can't compute the severity of the major crime vs minor in this situation, despite knowing Nintendo's code was pirated in their OS to enable pirating of Nintendo Switch software. You also implied that if people who bought SXOS knew how much code was stolen from Nintendo, they wouldn't purchase/support them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



aadz93 said:


> Well sony does own the PlayStation to begin with
> 
> 
> And tbh look at all the people who sell modding and piracy services on ebay, Im certain they're using open source code, and also pre installing roms, and profit from it.....
> ...


But what about the GPL dude? No GPL!!! No GPL!!! lmfao


----------



## bocky (Dec 5, 2020)

* Added support for Flycast fast ram

Wait, so does this mean Flycast will work with SX OS now?


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 5, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> You seem quite mad that Atmosphere didn't get the credit it deserved. You implied that if TX customers were rightfully given the information that Atmosphere's code was used in their OS, they'd flock towards that path...and is the ultimate sin is the lack of GPL license in this situation. Evidently, you still can't compute the severity of the major crime vs minor in this situation, despite knowing Nintendo's code was pirated in their OS to enable pirating of Nintendo Switch software. You also implied that if people who bought SXOS knew how much code was stolen from Nintendo, they wouldn't purchase/support them.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



you have to be stupid or only act like this. where the hell did you see that i am mad about AMS didnt get credit. You know why ppl are pissed that they use ams code? because they dont give em credit and use their code FOR PROFIT. get that in your brain. if they wouldnt make profit and dont give credit they wouldnt be that mad. but the main reason is that they make profit with it.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 5, 2020)

the switch scene confuses me


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2020)

Then why doesn't atmos devs pull a GPL violation on TX.......


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 5, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Then why doesn't atmos devs pull a GPL violation on TX.......



ask em?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> ask em?



I feel like if they did, and receive a settlement from TX (usually what would happen if they won), nintendo will come in faster than the usa to oil, 

And really they would probably rebrand themselves anyway

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And doesnt nintendo just re sell nes roms, do they give any credit to Marat Fayzullin for using the ines/nes2.0  format (*.nes), I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't...


----------



## nWo (Dec 5, 2020)

Good. Here's to all the shitbirds that keep spamming the forums with "tx is dead", "sx is NOT getting a update" etc. 

Now, the people that paid SX can enjoy all the features and be on the latest firmware, and people that don't pirate and / or hate TX can use atmos.

Everyone happy,  no need to throw shit in every thread.

Now with that out of the way, I say, impressive, very impressive, considering the situation. Great work.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice, only solution for lite users, so nice it's still about.

Wonder if stealing will be ok once we get modchips based off reversed sx chips, or if that will suddenly be ok. Same as Gateway stealing=bad, stealing 6.0 (I think it was 6.0, one set was all doom and gloom until Gateway got it) 3ds keys from gateway=good.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 5, 2020)

thing is i am not on any side because i use both. sx at home (xci loading from hdd) and ams for to go and mods.


----------



## tabnk (Dec 5, 2020)

Finally Flycast supported.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 6, 2020)

My first thought was "oh why is Chary reporting on this instead of Gary?" And then it hit me lol.


----------



## shanefromoz (Dec 6, 2020)

I always said Team sxos would release an update within a few days. I am so proud of them after all the issues they are facing in the USA. I hope Gary and the other person charged are doing ok


----------



## linuxares (Dec 6, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> I always said Team sxos would release an update within a few days. I am so proud of them after all the issues they are facing in the USA. I hope Gary and the other person charged are doing ok


I wonder if that Hekxyz said is true. That it might be a different team now. Who knows? Atleast they continue to give support.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Dec 6, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Doesn't matter. It's a valid argument why people do dislike these people. Since they don't want the Open Source alternative either call quits or go closed source.



listen to the guy below


Quarions said:


> you are talking to brain dead people





They were fast to do this after atmos updated


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 6, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> listen to the guy below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atmos 16 crashing

New SX OS so far so good


----------



## m4xw (Dec 6, 2020)

tabnk said:


> Finally Flycast supported.


Shows you that they dont even understand what it does when it refers to "fast ram"


----------



## AirbusX (Dec 6, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Well yes and no. They got some features. Sadly a lot of the code since release is stolen from the Atmosphere releases. So it ain't really a proper cfw rather a franken-firmware.
> 
> 
> That's not how the GPL license work....
> ...



And who said I use it for piracy? I chose it because it’s easy and it just caught my attention. I’m no flame bait, no more than the atmosphere fanboys.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 6, 2020)

masagrator said:


> You should support devs by buying games...


>buying games
 >supporting devs
 nope.jpg
 not unless it is really indie
even the creator of retroacrch knows that is horseshit
 it's like saying buying music  supports the artist when  the artist is signed to a major label


----------



## mattyxarope (Dec 6, 2020)

bocky said:


> * Added support for Flycast fast ram
> 
> Wait, so does this mean Flycast will work with SX OS now?



Yes. 

I believe this also means MelonDS works with fast ram ( previously broken), as well as some system modules which also didn't work before.


----------



## Bánh Mì (Dec 6, 2020)

I wondering who els got the same error as me, when i launch a game have multiplayer fuction, it will say 2123 0011 error code and ask me for restart the system, i ignored it and turn off wifi, and it no more show up, only appear when i set wifi on, any idea?
P/s: im on fw 11 and newest sx os, running torchlight 3 for example.


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 6, 2020)

Bánh Mì said:


> I wondering who els got the same error as me, when i launch a game have multiplayer fuction, it will say 2123 0011 error code and ask me for restart the system, i ignored it and turn off wifi, and it no more show up, only appear when i set wifi on, any idea?
> P/s: im on fw 11 and newest sx os, running torchlight 3 for example.



This is most likely the new norm with games that attempt to connect online like MK 11?  Guess I'll see what MK11 does.


----------



## Bánh Mì (Dec 6, 2020)

Hologram said:


> This is most likely the new norm with games that attempt to connect online like MK 11?  Guess I'll see what MK11 does.


Yeah, i see what nintendo did with the new fw, they make the game background connect to the nintendo server to check for legal, this never happen on older fw. Except DOOM OR MK11.
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 6, 2020)

Bánh Mì said:


> Yeah, i see what nintendo did with the new fw, they make the game background connect to the nintendo server to check for legal, this never happen on older fw. Except DOOM OR MK11.
> Sorry for my bad english.



Well i just tried torchlight III and no issue.  Asked to link nin account twice but hit cancel and SP loaded.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 6, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> @Chary how does it feel to replace @garyopa in posting SX OS updates news


At least we don't get more links to his site


----------



## urherenow (Dec 6, 2020)

Wait, so Gary was one of the people arrested? Now I'm confused. He's not even part of the sx team. The news I saw said that SX people were arrested.

I noticed the wifi games crashing with wifi on (but working with wifi off), on the last update even. I haven't even upgraded to 11 yet because nothing I use/play requires it (and I was also waiting for this to drop. I'll probably update later today now).

For those USB loading comments... I know it's not the same as direct loading from external, and uses a PC (not a dock), but I have no issues using Tinfoil+nut to install nsp/nsz files over USB, even when booted into Atmosphere. What am I missing here? Are people "installing" games to an external drive as if it were an SD card in the switch? Interesting if so. But I've never used the dock even once. Having to carry the dock AND an external drive around to play my games seems counter-intuitive for a hand-held...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 6, 2020)

weatMod said:


> >buying games
> >supporting devs
> nope.jpg
> not unless it is really indie
> ...


Boy is this a load of shit. The game devs lose money if their game does not sell. Music artists get paid through other means outside of album sales. Don't be a fucking idiot.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 6, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Boy is this a load of shit. The game devs lose money if their game does not sell. Music artists get paid through other means outside of album sales. Don't be a fucking idiot.


they actually don't unless like i said they are indie devs
 go ask twin aphex you don't believe me


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ya sure do have a lot of nerve not being dead.


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 6, 2020)

weatMod said:


> >buying games
> >supporting devs
> nope.jpg
> not unless it is really indie
> ...



Music artists now get paid more by streams versus physical album sales. A certain amount of streams is equivalent to album sales due to the ramped piracy for music. Video games are kind of different we are not really there in the "streaming age" but this is where game developers are heading in the next 20 years to ditch the disk all together and go all streaming. Which is why you see PS5 digital version and the Xbox Series-S (all digital consoles). The switch scene for piracy is maybe 5% impact in Nintendo sales out of the 60 million units sold maybe at best 2 million of those units are modded so it isn't really putting a dent in Nintendo's sales. Now if the number was extremly high like like 50% of the units was modded then yes it would effect game development and sales. 

I pirate games too but I prefer to buy them my PS4/Xbox One I actually buy the games to support the devs. Also there isn't really a proper mod for those systems anyway so I can expect the same thing to happen for future gen and games are super cheap to buy especially on black Friday.


----------



## exoticatom (Dec 6, 2020)

So who did they busted? Like bloggers and site owners?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2020)

Surprised this hasn’t become a cfw war(good job mods)


----------



## Lazyboss (Dec 6, 2020)

masagrator said:


> You should support devs by buying games...


Why many people assume if you buy the game you are supporting the developers?
It doesn't work like that, developers are just people with paid salaries, so whether if you buy it or not they will still get their salaries anyway, companies are the one with millions and they are the one who are greedy to sell us overpriced games, how is my $60 will support the millions of dollars they have? The local stores already brought their games so when I buy the game I'm only supporting those stores.
Speaking of support, I rather support indies and regular people like us.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2020)

Lazyboss said:


> Why many people assume if you buy the game you are supporting the developers?
> It doesn't work like that, developers are just people with paid salaries, so whether if you buy it or not they will still get their salaries anyway, companies are the one with millions and they are the one who are greedy to sell us overpriced games, how is my $60 will support the millions of dollars they have? The local stores already brought their games so when I buy the game I'm only supporting those stores.
> Speaking of support, I rather support indies and regular people like us.


It's not that in all companies. Some of them are sharing percentage from income between devs additionally to salaries after the end of fiscal year.


----------



## OblivionReign (Dec 6, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Anyone with mariko or switch lite got this working?


yep even got atmosphere working on it


----------



## Ishzark (Dec 6, 2020)

exoticatom said:


> So who did they busted? Like bloggers and site owners?


they busted mostly the reseller


----------



## britain4 (Dec 6, 2020)

Awesome news they came through with another update - even better that the new SX Gear 1.1 seems to be compatible with the Core/Lite chips now so you can boot straight to Hekate without going through the SX loader


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 6, 2020)

Activation is currently down.  Both on Switch and Web.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm relieved. SX OS will stay a bit longer with me, after all.

For stability!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 6, 2020)

Working from jail online hehe


----------



## ChibiMofo (Dec 6, 2020)

tpax said:


> I love them <3
> 
> TX are the heroes on white horses the scene desperately needs, but not even remotely deserves.



Like hell they are. Here is just one of the absolute criminal scumbags YOU are rooting for:
"The first defendant is Max Louarn, a 48-year-old French national who was arrested in Canada where he is being held in custody. Louarn is seen as the leader of Team-Xecuter. He made important business decisions, arranged investors and financing, and oversaw product development and the wholesale distribution chains.

In 1993 he was arrested in a Nintendo piracy case, after which he fled to Spain.

That was not his only run-in with the law. Two years later he was arrested in Washington for his involvement in a credit card fraud and was accused of reselling 3,000 stolen credit cards. This eventually led to a sentence of five years and eight months for the then 23-year-old."

He's a life-long hardened criminal.
Full story here.

I hope your hero steals your credit card. You deserve it for supporting organized criminals.


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 6, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Like hell they are. Here is just one of the absolute criminal scumbags YOU are rooting for:
> "The first defendant is Max Louarn, a 48-year-old French national who was arrested in Canada where he is being held in custody. Louarn is seen as the leader of Team-Xecuter. He made important business decisions, arranged investors and financing, and oversaw product development and the wholesale distribution chains.
> 
> In 1993 he was arrested in a Nintendo piracy case, after which he fled to Spain.
> ...



He's a life-long hardened criminal?  Not really in my opinion.  All non-violent crimes.  Shit running a stop sign or red light can be more violent than those charges.


----------



## tHciNc (Dec 6, 2020)

Don't people realize, these people are just the fall guys for a way bigger system... sort of like Donald trump with the Republicans.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm really happy the product I bought still gets support.


----------



## DbGt (Dec 6, 2020)

Been a user since day 1, best purchase ever


----------



## Jayro (Dec 6, 2020)

DbGt said:


> Been a user since day 1, best purchase ever


Me too. Lets me try out games on my banned Switch before I buy them on cartridge. Especially since Demos aren't long enough, or don't exist for most games.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> yep even got atmosphere working on it
> View attachment 236925


Woah, that´s one long fingernail!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Especially since Demos aren't long enough, or don't exist for most games.


pirating IS trying the demo


----------



## Dust2dust (Dec 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Lets me try out games on my banned Switch before I buy them on cartridge.


OMG, let's be honest, Jayro! Are you actually gonna buy games that you downloaded and played on your hacked Switch? More than likely, no!  If you're gonna buy them, you're part of the 1% users! Congrats!  I don't blame you if you don't buy them, I do the same! I don't feel that bad about pirating now, as I bought a ton of games in the 16-bit, PSX, PS2, PS3 era.  I'd have thousands of dollars more in my bank account, if I had been pirating back then. I don't regret spending the money then, as I had a lot of fun, but all the same, I don't have remorse pirating now.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 6, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> OMG, let's be honest, Jayro! Are you actually gonna buy games that you downloaded and played on your hacked Switch? More than likely, no!  If you're gonna buy them, you're part of the 1% users! Congrats!  I don't blame you if you don't buy them, I do the same! I don't feel that bad about pirating now, as I bought a ton of games in the 16-bit, PSX, PS2, PS3 era.  I'd have thousands of dollars more in my bank account, if I had been pirating back then. I don't regret spending the money then, as I had a lot of fun, but all the same, I don't have remorse pirating now.


I do end up buying the game on cart eventually, when I can afford it. So yes, I buy my games, just not right away. And rarely ever used, unless they're out of print new. I refuse to pay scalper prices.


----------



## dragon926 (Dec 6, 2020)

There really is no need to justify piracy or feel guilty about it. Not paying for stuff > paying for stuff. 
Happy to see TX back.


----------



## Dust2dust (Dec 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I do end up buying the game on cart eventually, when I can afford it. So yes, I buy my games, just not right away. And rarely ever used, unless they're out of print new. I refuse to pay scalper prices.


Then you're a better man than I am, and you have my respect. (not trying to be funny here).  Personally, I have a feeling I did my fair share to support the industry, and I enjoy getting a break financially now with my gaming addiction.


----------



## kevin corms (Dec 6, 2020)

Makes me wonder how much of the other reports were just propaganda? I mean nintendo can pretend to be shutting these guys down to stop others from popping up, but here they are.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2020)

kevin corms said:


> Makes me wonder how much of the other reports were just propaganda? I mean nintendo can pretend to be shutting these guys down to stop others from popping up, but here they are.


This report was officially written by USA Departament of Justice. So you're doubting entire USA judiciary.

It was already confirmed that updates in 3.1.0 were done by different person than in previous updates (different update scheme, sloppy code).


----------



## Zaide (Dec 6, 2020)

masagrator said:


> It was already confirmed that updates in 3.1.0 were done by different person than in previous updates (different update scheme, sloppy code).


Do you have a source for that confirmation?


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 6, 2020)

I dunno about you guys but I don't upgrade my FW until I find at least one game I really want to try out that needs it.  Currently, no games need it at all.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 6, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> I dunno about you guys but I don't upgrade my FW until I find at least one game I really want to try out that needs it.  Currently, no games need it at all.


wave goodbye to doom eternal as it's digital only no physical form


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2020)

Zaide said:


> Do you have a source for that confirmation?


A number of mistakes in Loader paired with the re-use of all DRM payloads and overall changes in code style, strongly suggest this is not the work of the same programmers (which could explain the sudden jump from 3.0.5 to 3.1.0 with so minimal changes).— Mike Heskin (@hexkyz) December 5, 2020


----------



## Inaki (Dec 6, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> wave goodbye to doom eternal as it's digital only no physical form


it can be dumped and patched/version reset, there is little chance there is real requirement for FW 11 in DooM Eternal...


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 6, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> I dunno about you guys but I don't upgrade my FW until I find at least one game I really want to try out that needs it.  Currently, no games need it at all.



PSP/PS3 era they could decrypt the game keys to work on older firmware but eventually you do have to update your firmware. If you have emmunand firmware doesn't really matter because you can upgrade/downgrade when you want if you don't like the current firmware. I'm going to update my SXOS switch with the latest firmware via emmunand. As for my switch with atmosphere I may just keep it where it's at until I have confirmation firmware 11.0 if 100% bug free


----------



## deSSy2724 (Dec 6, 2020)

jojo319 said:


> There isn't confirmation it is even being worked on in light of the legal troubles.



There were confirmations for days/weeks, also some indications on psxtools.de because they did twice "unnoficial" updates for SX Save manager...



azoreseuropa said:


> Wow but they are crazy. They will be very risk of getting arrest and punishment. I will not support them anymore. Atmosphere is fine! And its free!



I assume they cant be arrested by doing/programming something from scratch or/and "copy paste" something from Atmosphere because its not Nintendos code.... the same way how if it was othersise, half of the github repos would shut down, even Microsoft bought them and cant put it down. All the licences and stuff.... its completely legal even if most of it allow piracy or dont prevent it.



gene0915 said:


> @ShadowOne333 @Zaide
> 
> ....and to all you other clueless people: https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-os-r...eta-version-3-1-0-supports-ofw-11-0-0.578345/
> 
> So.... @godreborn .... when/where is your retirement party?????????????????????





altorn said:


> You were already retired. So what will you do to "retire" now that you're actually wrong?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-os-r...eta-version-3-1-0-supports-ofw-11-0-0.578345/



I dealt with many people like him multiple times, they making promises and they will never do it. I respect the "oppponents" more than those with big words that dont stand behind their own words.



8BitWonder said:


> Your argument was that because Sony uses FOSS code it's fine that Gateway does.
> 
> It's fine that Sony does in the context of the PS-Classic because they respect the license.
> Gateway doesn't with SX OS.
> ...



Completely ignoring "facts" that they lost money for all the years before releasing the Classics....   not my words, thats what the devs/publishers/big companies are saying for decades and here we see Cyberpunk which would be probably one of the best selling games ever released despite having no DRM in place.

BTW remember, 3DS scene started because of Gateway3DS, BigBlueBox who realeased some dumps and later @smea reverse enginerred Gateway etc. Piracy/hacking scene started the hombebrew scene multiple times.....



urherenow said:


> Wait, so Gary was one of the people arrested? Now I'm confused. He's not even part of the sx team. The news I saw said that SX people were arrested.
> 
> I noticed the wifi games crashing with wifi on (but working with wifi off), on the last update even. I haven't even upgraded to 11 yet because nothing I use/play requires it (and I was also waiting for this to drop. I'll probably update later today now).
> 
> For those USB loading comments...



He probably was only just a PR, had some kind of connection with them, same/similar how some scene members in piracy groups are "together" but they dont know each other, or how they have connection with some OCH sites and some legal "news site"  like torrentfreak and tarnkappe.info which was confirmed multiple times. He probably arrested because he had a company, supposedly money laundering and what not..... not because he just promoted SX OS alone

BTW mounting is not installing, in the homebrew/hacking scene in general you can boot/open rars, or only option to open roms/isos directly (and many other formats too) and mount .3ds/.xci or install from .xci. Basically with .xci you can do both things, booting directly or first "repacking" then booting.....




Goku1992A said:


> Music artists now get paid more by streams versus physical album sales. A certain amount of streams is equivalent to album sales due to the ramped piracy for music. Video games are kind of different we are not really there in the "streaming age" but this is where game developers are heading in the next 20 years to ditch the disk all together and go all streaming. Which is why you see PS5 digital version and the Xbox Series-S (all digital consoles). The switch scene for piracy is maybe 5% impact in Nintendo sales out of the 60 million units sold maybe at best 2 million of those units are modded so it isn't really putting a dent in Nintendo's sales. Now if the number was extremly high like like 50% of the units was modded then yes it would effect game development and sales.
> 
> I pirate games too but I prefer to buy them my PS4/Xbox One I actually buy the games to support the devs. Also there isn't really a proper mod for those systems anyway so I can expect the same thing to happen for future gen and games are super cheap to buy especially on black Friday.





masagrator said:


> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1335275736215646209



I genuinely now think that psxtools.de has some connection with some members of Team Xecutor or others "stealers/betrayers" or what not...... its not the first time wee seen this. First after "Gateway3DS team" abandoned its user and never releaed the promised big update, later GW some users did "franken firmware" solutions which works perfect to this date but there was time where someone from psxtools.de released they own version of bootloader for GW 3DS after GW team stopped updating it (NOT the usual franken firmware which is really strange), later SX OS Save manager which received an update TWICE on psxtools.de and now see that SX OS 3.1.0 appears.....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 6, 2020)

MiiJack said:


> Can N nuke SX? or can't they be touched?


i don't think they can because sx os (i think) doesn't immediately enable piracy, i don't know much about sx os though sooo...


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2020)

CPG said:


> i don't think they can because sx os (i think) doesn't immediately enable piracy, i don't know much about sx os though sooo...


It enables piracy from the beginning. Sigpatches are included in boot.dat and there is no option to have it without sigpatches.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Dec 6, 2020)

masagrator said:


> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1335275736215646209


One person’s opinion isn’t confirmation.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> One person’s opinion isn’t confirmation.


Well, it always can be that this programmer got dementia or was in accident and lost memory. Otherwise there is no way this is the same guy. And there is no better person to confirm that than a guy who cracked SX OS encryption for all versions and is reverse engineering their CFW for years.


----------



## shulkmad (Dec 6, 2020)

masagrator said:


> Well, it always can be that this programmer got dementia or was in accident and lost memory. Otherwise there is no way this is the same guy. And there is no better person to confirm that than a guy who cracked SX OS encryption for all versions and is reverse engineering their CFW for years.



That's right, you can always trust a biased person that has a personal agenda with absolute faith and certainty .  Why is it so vague and skimped on details then?

"A number of mistakes" What mistakes? Why leave these details out?
"Overal changes in code style" What changes? Why not be more specific so people can make their own informed decisions?
"Jump from 3.0.5 numbering to 3.1.0" Seriously? That's an argument for a different programmer?
This is just putting out more bias and conspiracy theories. Very little facts...


----------



## masagrator (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes, now of all times he has an agenda. Looks like Russians have many things in common with USA in terms of conspiracy theories. 



shulkmad said:


> "A number of mistakes" What mistakes? Why leave these details out?


Because this is Twitter (limited space etc.) And he doesn't want to help TX improve their code.



shulkmad said:


> "Overal changes in code style" What changes? Why not be more specific so people can make their own informed decisions?


 Tl;dr code has many rookie mistakes as it was written by someone with significantly less experience than before. Plus typical changes in low level code to make RE harder were this time completely ignored.



shulkmad said:


> "Jump from 3.0.5 numbering to 3.1.0" Seriously? That's an argument for a different programmer?


TX was consistent in SX version numeration. This is first time they broke it. So yes, this is an argument.

And why should I listen to you who - based on gbatemp history - done nothing to Switch and gbatemp scene? Only commenting stuff. As if going in details would helped you understand anything.


----------



## shulkmad (Dec 6, 2020)

masagrator said:


> Because this is Twitter (limited space etc.) And he doesn't want to help TX improve their code.



Right, so we just need to trust his word then? That's blind faith.




masagrator said:


> Tl;dr code has many rookie mistakes as it was written by someone with significantly less experience than before.



What mistakes? You're just parroting whatever he said..



masagrator said:


> Plus typical changes in low level code to make RE harder were this time completely ignored.


Like what? Details left out again...



masagrator said:


> And why should I listen to you who - based on gbatemp history - done nothing to Switch and gbatemp scene? Only commenting stuff. As if going in details would helped you understand anything.



My post history is not relevant, I can think critically and make informed decisions myself. I'm not the usual sheeple that blindly believe what some of switch scene idols say. Because they clearly have a bias when it involves anything TX.


----------



## Deleted member 545096 (Dec 6, 2020)

The fact that these idiots won't give up no matter what is just hilarious. The US Government is after them and they aren't even trying to hide. Well, when their hosting provider is ordered to terminate their websites, maybe they'll stop then.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Dec 6, 2020)

masagrator said:


> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1335275736215646209



....this is not proof of anything

In fact, its the opposite of proof


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Dec 7, 2020)

masagrator said:


> Well, it always can be that this programmer got dementia or was in accident and lost memory. Otherwise there is no way this is the same guy. And there is no better person to confirm that than a guy who cracked SX OS encryption for all versions and is reverse engineering their CFW for years.


It could very well likely be a different programmer sure. But there’s no proof. One person claiming something without actually showing anything isn’t proof, especially when that person has shown a clear bias against SXOS in the past.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2020)

UnsignedDriver said:


> The fact that these idiots won't give up no matter what is just hilarious. The US Government is after them and they aren't even trying to hide. Well, when their hosting provider is ordered to terminate their websites, maybe they'll stop then.


Are they idiots? Ethics aside then seems like they have a reasonable earner going on here, something the homebrew community seems woefully unable to replicate despite much desire.

The US government is after them in that a notable but still bit player in their general computer games space pointed and said oi.
They are hardly sending out the frogmen to hide in a bush, track them down to grab, or going to do the whole international incident bit for it. Just your garden variety "your money or your person hits our shores or those of an ally we can inform in time and you are ours" type deal used for any number of hacker types that find themselves a thorn in the side of someone with a nice number to a government legal investigation branch. Can't say it would be the life for me but plenty do seem content to never leave China.

Hosting provider to terminate is presumably something they expected, I mean it has been decades now since sites first started to be pinged when they were hosting the more unsavoury stuff so hardly a new threat. That also says nothing of more resilient (some nice hidden service on TOR say) should the time ever come. I can't be bothered to check here but I am presuming they hosted it in a country and with a provider where a DMCA notice is added to the big wall of amusing things sent by governments, companies and lawyers acting somewhat at their direction.


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Dec 7, 2020)

shulkmad said:


> My post history is not relevant, I can think critically and make informed decisions myself. I'm not the usual sheeple that blindly believe what some of switch scene idols say. Because they clearly have a bias when it involves anything TX.


I'm all for "usual sheeple" - not hard to spot, really upfront on what they represent.
Howling sheeple on the other hand..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 7, 2020)

shulkmad said:


> I'm not the usual sheeple that blindly believe what some of switch scene idols say


SHEEPLE is what you call an apple user you don't use it for anything else. so are you a sheeple?


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone know why sometimes installs end up corrupting my game install data but only the game installs? No issues with save data, but I've had to fully wipe and reinstall my games several times due to issues I haven't isolated. Also wondering if there's any fixes other than reinstalling it all. Just starts spamming 'Unable to Launch' for most, but not always all of my installed games. Only get my stuff from the switch abc site.


----------



## spuderump (Dec 7, 2020)

What don’t you idiots realise that if the coders/programmers etc are in another country, then the US Government cannot do shit. They do not have jurisdiction to other countries. It would require like China or other countries to individually prosecute them which would be almost impossible. 

As long as SX continues to make money, they aren’t going anywhere.


----------



## soully (Dec 7, 2020)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Anyone know why sometimes installs end up corrupting my game install data but only the game installs? No issues with save data, but I've had to fully wipe and reinstall my games several times due to issues I haven't isolated. Also wondering if there's any fixes other than reinstalling it all. Just starts spamming 'Unable to Launch' for most, but not always all of my installed games. Only get my stuff from the switch abc site.


Is your SD card formatted ex-fat?


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 7, 2020)

Don't call it a comeback
They've been here for years
Rockin' their peers, puttin' suckas in fear.

But seriously, does anybody know what improvements were made to usb xci loading?


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 7, 2020)

Was about to update but saw that SuperXCI's are broken..,...  I almost exclusively use super XCI's.  Can anyone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 7, 2020)

viper3344 said:


> Was about to update but saw that SuperXCI's are broken..,...  I almost exclusively use super XCI's.  Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Thanks!



Super XCI's working off sd here.  Haven't tried USB yet.


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hologram said:


> Super XCI's working off sd here.  Haven't tried USB yet.


Ahh!  So it looks like it just affects USB mode.  Not a HUGE deal but I do like loading SUPER XCI's off a usb from time to time.  Thanks for the info!  Let me know if you get a chance to try via USB. Thanks again!


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Dec 7, 2020)

the max amount of games you can load needs to be fixed if possible if i rememeber it was like 450 more than that wont show


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 7, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> SHEEPLE is what you call an apple user you don't use it for anything else. so are you a sheeple?



actually sheeple is used for anyone who's way of thinking fall right in line with mainstream media propaganda.
here's a nice song to exemplify the word.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2020)

shulkmad said:


> Right, so we just need to trust his word then? That's blind faith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you implying there's a conspiracy from a trusted dev over a company that has been caught "borrowing" code and ideas? When said company has been called out numerous times before for dirty code and odd choices? Really? I assume YOU have evidence that hex is doing something shifty. Since.. Y'know... You're the one out here calling him out?


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 7, 2020)

viper3344 said:


> Ahh!  So it looks like it just affects USB mode.  Not a HUGE deal but I do like loading SUPER XCI's off a usb from time to time.  Thanks for the info!  Let me know if you get a chance to try via USB. Thanks again!



I just updated and tested a few super xci games off of usb.  All worked flawlessly


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 7, 2020)

digipimp75 said:


> I just updated and tested a few super xci games off of usb.  All worked flawlessly


So weird!
Folks on the TX forums are saying they cant load any SuperXCI now.  They roll back and it works.  Wonder if they are doing anything differently.


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 7, 2020)

viper3344 said:


> So weird!
> Folks on the TX forums are saying they cant load any SuperXCI now.  They roll back and it works.  Wonder if they are doing anything differently.



Hmm, yeah I wonder if it only affects certain games.  I'll check the forums.  The xcis I tested so far:

Smash Ultimate (latest update and all dlc)
Zelda BOTW (latest update and all dlc)
Luigi's Mansion (with update)
Immortals Fenyx Rising (with update)
Animal Crossing (latest update and dlc)


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 7, 2020)

digipimp75 said:


> Hmm, yeah I wonder if it only affects certain games.  I'll check the forums.  The xcis I tested so far:
> 
> Smash Ultimate (latest update and all dlc)
> Zelda BOTW (latest update and all dlc)
> ...



Awesome!  All over USB?  Thanks for testing!  Appreciate it!


----------



## shulkmad (Dec 7, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Are you implying there's a conspiracy from a trusted dev over a company that has been caught "borrowing" code and ideas? When said company has been called out numerous times before for dirty code and odd choices? Really? I assume YOU have evidence that hex is doing something shifty. Since.. Y'know... You're the one out here calling him out?



I'm not implying or calling anyone out. Just saying If you make a claim you back it up with proof. Otherwise it's just an opinion


----------



## K3N1 (Dec 7, 2020)

Reminds me of when mega was dealing with their legal troubles, just shows how hard it is to stop information online, arresting a few people wont stop a group dedicated enough. Although comparing mega to it is a complete different matter just reminds me of those days.

Guess companies will just target the ones in a scare attempt hoping others will listen alas you can sink a boat but there's plenty of boats to go around.


----------



## smf (Dec 8, 2020)

comput3rus3r said:


> actually sheeple is used for anyone who's way of thinking fall right in line with mainstream media propaganda.



No, it means "people compared to sheep in being docile, foolish, or easily led."

Which sounds like the people who believe the conspiracy theories.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 8, 2020)

Just my two cents, given their recent stunts with competitions lately.


----------



## imagebilly (Dec 8, 2020)

Piracy is always an important part of the software commerce - it spreads the software to broader audience, some of which would not pay for the software anyway. For example, Microsoft tacitly tolerated (some even say encouraged) piracy to get to their dominant position. It is always a good thing that as many as possible people use the software - some pay for it but some don't anyway. The key is market influence.

This is just economics. Please don't mix moral lessons with it. Thank you.


----------



## kevin corms (Dec 8, 2020)

masagrator said:


> This report was officially written by USA Departament of Justice. So you're doubting entire USA judiciary.
> 
> It was already confirmed that updates in 3.1.0 were done by different person than in previous updates (different update scheme, sloppy code).


I actually do doubt the USA judiciary, how could anyone not?


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Dec 8, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> OMG, let's be honest, Jayro! Are you actually gonna buy games that you downloaded and played on your hacked Switch? More than likely, no!  If you're gonna buy them, you're part of the 1% users! Congrats!  I don't blame you if you don't buy them, I do the same! I don't feel that bad about pirating now, as I bought a ton of games in the 16-bit, PSX, PS2, PS3 era.  I'd have thousands of dollars more in my bank account, if I had been pirating back then. I don't regret spending the money then, as I had a lot of fun, but all the same, I don't have remorse pirating now.


TBH, Yes, I actually do.

I don't have that much space on my microSD (which was a b##ch to set up for my taste).
Therefore, I take a look at a game, decide if it is too big, then eventually buy it on cartridge.

I exclusively use Atmoaphere f.e. to apply a layered fs patch to my cartridge FFVII&FFVIII game.

I like owning games I like.

Thinking about getting Fenyx Rising once the price drops.

And this makes the decision waaay easier, as I can write my save to the sysnand.

I guess owning a PS4 changed me a bit.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 8, 2020)

Does NSP installation via USB work on SX OS 3.1 and HOS 11.0?


----------



## proffk (Dec 8, 2020)

TX is like Hydra in the real world.


----------



## LeyendaV (Dec 8, 2020)

This is pretty interesting as well.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 8, 2020)

WiiEJECT said:


> This is pretty interesting as well.
> 
> View attachment 237244


I really dislike that DRM thing. I'm afraid if they do an error and nukes a lot of Switches. As we seen with Gateway.


----------



## LeyendaV (Dec 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I really dislike that DRM thing. I'm afraid if they do an error and nukes a lot of Switches. As we seen with Gateway.


Except the Gateway thing wasn't an error, they did that on purpose to get rid off of some competition.
TX is the new Gateway, but I seiously doubt they are interested on doing that kind of stuf. So, even when their chip already nuked a ton of consoles out there, I'm 100% sure it was due to errors and not intentional stuff.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 8, 2020)

WiiEJECT said:


> Except the Gateway thing wasn't an error, they did that on purpose to get rid off of some competition.
> TX is the new Gateway, but I seiously doubt they are interested on doing that kind of stuf. So, even when their chip already nuked a ton of consoles out there, I'm 100% sure it was due to errors and not intentional stuff.


Oh nono, it's the same team. Old TX that did 360 etc. got bought out from the team that is Gateway.

Yes I know, but since there is a lot of errors in the loader as Hekxyz say. I just don't want it to become an accident and it bricks Switches.

I highly suggest all SXOS users to do a NAND backup. Then use 7zip, 7z, LMZA2 and Ultra setting. Your 32gb nand will turn in to like 7-8gb (depending if you installed on your nand or not). Save it to like Google Drive, Dropbox or such. It can save you in a pinch!


----------



## LeyendaV (Dec 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Oh nono, it's the same team. Old TX that did 360 etc. got bought out from the team that is Gateway.
> 
> Yes I know, but since there is a lot of errors in the loader as Hekxyz say. I just don't want it to become an accident and it bricks Switches.
> 
> I highly suggest all SXOS users to do a NAND backup. Then use 7zip, 7z, LMZA2 and Ultra setting. Your 32gb nand will turn in to like 7-8gb (depending if you installed on your nand or not). Save it to like Google Drive, Dropbox or such. It can save you in a pinch!


That was my point when I said TX is the new Gateway. They are basically the same people. And you know what they say, "you can't teach an old dog new tricks."

Unfortunately, at this point, we can't be sure of how dangerous the new update can be. I saw a lot of people debugging and writing logs of this new update.
Yes, it's buggy as hell, but so far there's not such a thing as a bomb. Worse thing that could happen is a chain of errors that would lead to a potential brick. How bad that bick could be, I think that's what people is trying to figure out.

And as you say, for the love of god, ALWAYS have a back-up of system. NAND, keys, eveything.


----------



## noreason4 (Dec 8, 2020)

WiiEJECT said:


> That was my point when I said TX is the new Gateway. They are basically the same people. And you know what they say, "you can't teach an old dog new tricks."
> 
> Unfortunately, at this point, we can't be sure of how dangerous the new update can be. I saw a lot of people debugging and writing logs of this new update.
> Yes, it's buggy as hell, but so far there's not such a thing as a bomb. Worse thing that could happen is a chain of errors that would lead to a potential brick. How bad that bick could be, I think that's what people is trying to figure out.
> ...



Could you please point to a guide that backs up everything important?


----------



## raxadian (Dec 9, 2020)

MiiJack said:


> Can N nuke SX? or can't they be touched?



They can get the website down.


----------



## kevin corms (Dec 9, 2020)

raxadian said:


> They can get the website down.


I suspect they just send a letter to whoever hosts and sometimes the host will comply. Nobody can really stop piracy, they can only slow it down.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 9, 2020)

kevin corms said:


> I suspect they just send a letter to whoever hosts and sometimes the host will comply. Nobody can really stop piracy, they can only slow it down.



It can be reduced, look at Sony, piracy on the PS5 is so far imposible.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Dec 10, 2020)

Of course it will still get supported since there's still money selling sx products.


----------



## ganons (Dec 10, 2020)

raxadian said:


> It can be reduced, look at Sony, piracy on the PS5 is so far imposible.



That's because it's been out for a like a few weeks?


----------



## Inaki (Dec 10, 2020)

SpaceJump said:


> Does NSP installation via USB work on SX OS 3.1 and HOS 11.0?


Yes it does, at least for me ( tested on a Switch Lite ); using usbhddfs in tinfoil though, not from Album menu of SXOS...


----------



## raxadian (Dec 11, 2020)

ganons said:


> That's because it's been out for a like a few weeks?



Well they are doing okay with their anti piracy on the PS4 I guess?


----------



## solitaire4eva (Dec 12, 2020)

raxadian said:


> It can be reduced, look at Sony, piracy on the PS5 is so far imposible.


.that's because nobody but bots have them a few lucky people lol. Only like 3 exclusive games and the rest all on ps4. And games already been dumped from ps5. I think you got tht impossible thing mixed up with xbox lol


----------



## raxadian (Dec 13, 2020)

solitaire4eva said:


> .that's because nobody but bots have them a few lucky people lol. Only like 3 exclusive games and the rest all on ps4. And games already been dumped from ps5. I think you got tht impossible thing mixed up with xbox lol



Worse, if you got the disc version then it doesn't work if the disc reader breaks.

The disc reader is also impossible to repair for anyone not named Sony.


----------



## gizmomelb (Dec 13, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Worse, if you got the disc version then it doesn't work if the disc reader breaks.
> 
> The disc reader is also impossible to repair for anyone not named Sony.



your point being? it's been mosty that way with previous consoles on both sides as well.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 13, 2020)

gizmomelb said:


> your point being? it's been mosty that way with previous consoles on both sides as well.



Previous consoles didn't have firmware lock on on hardware parts that also came from the same company.  

Well maybe the PS4 does?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 13, 2020)

SXOS is like Tupac. He ded, but was still releasing music.


----------



## seraj2000 (Mar 19, 2021)

How are they able to arrest people like this? isn't this a civil issue? fought in court?
sick of the US gov being the corporations dogs!!!
are they not suppose to protect all people equally? not the just the rich.


----------



## lukands (Mar 19, 2021)

seraj2000 said:


> How are they able to arrest people like this? isn't this a civil issue? fought in court?
> sick of the US gov being the corporations dogs!!!
> are they not suppose to protect all people equally? not the just the rich.



Uh....they got arrested because they committed a serious crime.


----------



## nero99 (Mar 19, 2021)

seraj2000 said:


> How are they able to arrest people like this? isn't this a civil issue? fought in court?
> sick of the US gov being the corporations dogs!!!
> are they not suppose to protect all people equally? not the just the rich.


how about you go look into some copywrite laws and come back with a different post.


----------

